# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > New to Ubuntu > [ubuntu] ubuntu 9.10 flash player

## rct096

hey i recently downloades ubuntu 9.10 and i have been trying to instal flash player to view sites like youtube.com or simply play flash games but when i try to download the ubuntu flash version it all runs very well until its installing it at a certain point it marks an error and it wont istall any one know how to fix this i really need flash player  :Sad: 

plzz help

THx

----------


## Locke_99GS

Ok, so, what command are you issuing to install flash, and what errors are being reported?



```
sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
```

 will generally bring in most everything you'll need, including Flash.

----------


## unamanic

What is the exact error do you get when you try to install it?

----------


## NickJones

For me it worked out of the box. I only installed yesterday, so I don't think I had to install flash. It may already have been installed.

----------


## stchman

For 32 bit simply do the following:



```
sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
```

For 64 bit get the 64 bit flash plugin from:

http://download.macromedia.com/pub/l...6_64.so.tar.gz

Install it in your ~/.mozilla/plugins folder.

----------


## chaimann

I've also had a problem with Flash. I tried the two suggestions above,  and in both cases, got this response:


```
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
```

It also has Synaptic mucked up, returning the following error before closing:



```
E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
```

----------


## philinux

Use syanptic. find adobe-flashplugin and mark it for complete removel. Then reinstall it.

----------


## iw2z

hey i also have this same problem after u tried installing adobe-flashplugin



the problem is i can't use synaptic coz it it isn't installed, and i can't install anything AT ALL, i keep getting this error no matter what i try to install or remove:




> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.


here r my details:
after the flash installation failed, and everything seemed broken becoz flash wasn't installed properly, i tried installing it again using this command:




> sudo dpkg -i install_flash_player_10_linux.deb


this gives me the following error:



> Selecting previously deselected package adobe-flashplugin.
> (Reading database ... 87770 files and directories currently installed.)
> Preparing to replace adobe-flashplugin 10.0.32.18-1 (using install_flash_player_10_linux.deb) ...
> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin.
> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin.
> dpkg: warning: old pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
> dpkg - trying script from the new package instead ...
> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin.
> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin.
> ...


so i tried removing it using this command:



> sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin


but i get this error:



> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.


so i tried this command:



> sudo aptitude remove adobe-flashplugin


but also got an error:



> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> Reading extended state information
> Initializing package states... Done
> The following packages will be REMOVED:
>   adobe-flashplugin
> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 24 not upgraded.
> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 10.4MB will be freed.
> ...


so i tried this:



> sudo dpkg -r adobe-flashplugin


got this error:



> dpkg: error processing adobe-flashplugin (--remove):
>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
> Errors were encountered while processing:
>  adobe-flashplugin


so i tried forcing it:



> sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq adobe-flashplugin


but still it wouldn't work:



> dpkg: warning: overriding problem because --force enabled:
>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
> (Reading database ... 87769 files and directories currently installed.)
> Removing adobe-flashplugin ...
> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin.
> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin.
> dpkg: error processing adobe-flashplugin (--remove):
>  subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
> ...


now as i said this is preventing the installation of anything else so this is really a show stopper, but i don't wanna go back to 9.04 (that's another 700MB to downoad), so guys what to do? help plz!

----------


## 3rdalbum

Get the adobe-flashplugin package from http://packages.ubuntu.com (the same as what's in the repositories) and then put it into /var/cache/apt/archives. You should be able to reinstall it now using:'



```
sudo apt-get install --reinstall adobe-flashplugin
```

----------


## dodo7254

having exact same problem!
btw, i couldn't figure out how to get the package from that website (i'm a *real* beginner)

----------


## paul_in_london

The adobe-flashplugin package is apparently now deprecated in favour of flashplugin-nonfree. 

Try uninstalling adobe-flashplugin and then installing flashplugin-nonfree.

If you see the following error message when you try to install a package using *apt-get*, *aptitude* or *synaptic*:



```
E: The package <package name> needs to be reinstalled, but I cant find an archive for it.
```

try the following command to remove it (taking adobe-flashplugin as the example):



```
dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq adobe-flashplugin
```

 or if the first command doesn't work:



```
sudo dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq --force-hold adobe-flashplugin
```

Then run:



```
sudo aptitude update
sudo aptitude upgrade
sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
```

Flash should then work.

In Karmic you can install flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree is described as a "transitional package that can safely be removed after you installed flashplugin-installer", so if flashplugin-installer is available it might be better to use that.

----------


## vood

im having an issue with flash, when i first got ubuntu 9.04 64 bit i had an issue with flash. when i tried to watch videos with hulu the video would close after a few mins. i was about to fix this by installing 'flashplugin-installer'. since i upgraded to 9.10 ive been having issues again. this time when i open firefox and go to a site like hulu or youtube the buttons do not work. ive tried re-installing and the 'flashplugin-installer' since I'm running 64 bit the nonfree plugin will not do me any good. 

ive also tried installing 'libflashplayer.so' in '/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/' but still no luck the problem is still there. 

i don't know what to do i am still new to using Ubuntu and i just don't know how to fix this by myself.

----------


## dodo7254

on the first command its giving me :



> requested operation requires superuser privilege


what do i do?

----------


## sandyd

> im having an issue with flash, when i first got ubuntu 9.04 64 bit i had an issue with flash. when i tried to watch videos with hulu the video would close after a few mins. i was about to fix this by installing 'flashplugin-installer'. since i upgraded to 9.10 ive been having issues again. this time when i open firefox and go to a site like hulu or youtube the buttons do not work. ive tried re-installing and the 'flashplugin-installer' since I'm running 64 bit the nonfree plugin will not do me any good. 
> 
> ive also tried installing 'libflashplayer.so' in '/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/' but still no luck the problem is still there. 
> 
> i don't know what to do i am still new to using Ubuntu and i just don't know how to fix this by myself.


try

```
sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree gnash swfdec
wget -c http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
tar xvfz libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
sudo mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
rm libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
```

oh, and the plugins still beta. might have some issues.

----------


## vood

i tried this and everything seems to be exactly the same. i can watch flash videos if the have an auto start function. however, i can not click anything, the weird thing is the button animation works. 

any other suggestions?



> try
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree gnash swfdec
> wget -c http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
> tar xvfz libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
> sudo mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
> rm libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
> ```
> ...

----------


## ricardopresto

> on the first command its giving me :
> 
> what do i do?


just preface the command with 'sudo'

----------


## bschoenbaechler

I am having the same problem and tried all the above steps as well...help!

----------


## bails

> hey i also have this same problem after u tried installing adobe-flashplugin
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is i can't use synaptic coz it it isn't installed, and i can't install anything AT ALL, i keep getting this error no matter what i try to install or remove:
> 
> here r my details:
> after the flash installation failed, and everything seemed broken becoz flash wasn't installed properly, i tried installing it again using this command:
> 
> ...


thank you for doing all that work for this... saving me a bit of time.... i hope someone finds an answer soon.

----------


## emacs

I too had similar problem.  I installed a fresh copy of 64-bit 9.10 onto my son's HP laptop, and found out that he could not watch some youtube videos.
I made the mistake of downloading debian package from adobe.com and attempting to install it.  I should have known better.

I don't know the implementation of dpkg/apt-get/etc. too well, but the following allowed me to remove adobe-flashplugin package:

sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.*

I figured that a pre or post install script was failing which is the reason for the inability to remove the pacakge.  That is why i looked for and found these files.
Normally you should not do things like this to bypass the programs that you are supposed to use and mess with the internal files.  However none of other alternatives worked.  So use this method with caution!

----------


## bails

to Paul in london this is what happened when i tried what you said



> ~$ sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq adobe-flashplugin
> 
> dpkg: warning: overriding problem because --force enabled:
>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
> (Reading database ... 148436 files and directories currently installed.)
> Removing adobe-flashplugin ...
> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin.
> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin.
> ...





> ~$ sudo dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq --force-hold adobe-flashplugin
> dpkg: warning: overriding problem because --force enabled:
>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
> (Reading database ... 148436 files and directories currently installed.)
> Removing adobe-flashplugin ...
> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin.
> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin.
> dpkg: error processing adobe-flashplugin (--purge):
> ...





> ~$ sudo aptitude update
> 
> Writing extended state information... Done
> Hit http://archive.canonical.com intrepid Release.gpg               
> Ign http://archive.canonical.com intrepid/partner Translation-en_US 
> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic Release.gpg                 
> Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Translation-en_US       
> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security Release.gpg           
> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/main Translation-en_US
> ...





> ~$ sudo aptitude upgrade
> 
> W: The "upgrade" command is deprecated; use "safe-upgrade" instead.
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> Reading extended state information      
> Initializing package states... Done
> The following packages have been kept back:
> ...





> ~$ sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
> 
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> Reading extended state information      
> Initializing package states... Done
> The following NEW packages will be installed:
>   flashplugin-installer{a} flashplugin-nonfree 
> ...


so for me at least this unfortunatly didn't fix the problem... any one have any other suggestions?

----------


## mac9416

This here has worked for quite a few people...



```
$ sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.prerm  # Deletes a troublesome config file
$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure adobe-flashplugin --force  # Force-reconfigures adobe-flashplugin
$ sudo dpkg --purge --force-all adobe-flashplugin  # Force-removes adobe-flashplugin
$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree  # Installs flashplayer the easy way
```

Hope that helps!

----------


## leandromartinez98

Why not install ubuntu-restricted-extras directly?

----------


## MarceloMats

Thanks mac9416, that worked perfect for me, solve the problem!!

----------


## dodo7254

seems to have worked brill'! thanks a lot mac!

----------


## andrewandrew

I have experienced the same problem as you guys - I will give the above a try when I get home tonight.

I had the same problem when I tried to install Picas for Linux.

----------


## philinux

For 64 bit flash the following is what I do on every machine I use from a clean install. If you've installed 32 bit flash on a 64 bit machine then remove all other instances using synaptic.

Hope this helps.
1. get the plug in from adobe. http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html and save to Desktop.

2. Right click the archive and choose extract here.

3. Open the extracted folder and copy the file libflashplayer.so to ~/.mozilla/plugins
You will have to first create the plugins folder.

4. restart firefox

----------


## clem11388

I fixed my problem by first trying everything tht  "iw2z" did and one of them worked for me. here is everything he tried so first start there. 

Quoting iw2z:
hey i also have this same problem after u tried installing adobe-flashplugin



the problem is i can't use synaptic coz it it isn't installed, and i can't install anything AT ALL, i keep getting this error no matter what i try to install or remove:

 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. 			 		 	 	 
here r my details:
after the flash installation failed, and everything seemed broken becoz flash wasn't installed properly, i tried installing it again using this command:

 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				sudo dpkg -i install_flash_player_10_linux.deb 			 		 	 	 
this gives me the following error:
 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				Selecting previously deselected package adobe-flashplugin.
(Reading database ... 87770 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to replace adobe-flashplugin 10.0.32.18-1 (using install_flash_player_10_linux.deb) ...
update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin.
update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin.
dpkg: warning: old pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
dpkg - trying script from the new package instead ...
update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin.
update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin.
dpkg: error processing install_flash_player_10_linux.deb (--install):
 subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
postinst called with argument `abort-upgrade'
dpkg: error while cleaning up:
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
Errors were encountered while processing:
 install_flash_player_10_linux.deb 			 		 	 	 
so i tried removing it using this command:
 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin 			 		 	 	 
but i get this error:
 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. 			 		 	 	 
so i tried this command:
 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				sudo aptitude remove adobe-flashplugin 			 		 	 	 
but also got an error:
 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
Reading extended state information
Initializing package states... Done
The following packages will be REMOVED:
  adobe-flashplugin
0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 24 not upgraded.
Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 10.4MB will be freed.
Writing extended state information... Done
dpkg: error processing adobe-flashplugin (--remove):
 Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
 reinstall it before attempting a removal.
Errors were encountered while processing:
 adobe-flashplugin
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
Reading extended state information
Initializing package states... Done 			 		 	 	 
so i tried this:
 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				sudo dpkg -r adobe-flashplugin 			 		 	 	 
got this error:
 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				dpkg: error processing adobe-flashplugin (--remove):
 Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
 reinstall it before attempting a removal.
Errors were encountered while processing:
 adobe-flashplugin 			 		 	 	 
so i tried forcing it:
 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq adobe-flashplugin 			 		 	 	 
but still it wouldn't work:
 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				dpkg: warning: overriding problem because --force enabled:
 Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
 reinstall it before attempting a removal.
(Reading database ... 87769 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing adobe-flashplugin ...
update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin.
update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin.
dpkg: error processing adobe-flashplugin (--remove):
 subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
postinst called with argument `abort-remove'
dpkg: error while cleaning up:
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
Errors were encountered while processing:
 adobe-flashplugin 			 		 	 	 
now as i said this is preventing the installation of anything else so this is really a show stopper, but i don't wanna go back to 9.04 (that's another 700MB to downoad), so guys what to do? help plz!:::: End quote

All though these things didnt work for him, one of them worked for me despite the fact the the terminal and many other programs were giving me the exact same error messages so i believe it is strictly a case by case basis along with some just playing around to find what might work. after one of those seems to work i started FireFox then went to the top and clicked the tools menu and then went down the menu and seen the options called ""Manage Content Plug-ins"" this caught my eyes so i thought i would play with it. then i seen that there were many things labeled something about flash player or shock flash or something along those lines. the i clicked on them one by one and seen there was a drop down menu for each of them ((some were being difficult and only showing the drop down menu for a split second so you might have to be very quick with your mouse)) then clicked search in that menu. it came up with some things about installing so i just went along with it and did the same for all the the items labeled anythings about adobe or flash. after tht nothing i was able to install programs again and now i can watch youtube so i am assuming the problem is resolve but you will have to do your own trial and error along the way because iv only been using Linux for a week  :Capital Razz:  if i have a returning problem i will check back  and thanks for all the help guys i couldnt have done it with out these forums you all are awsome!!!

P.S. sorry for typing so much lol i just have learned that the more descriptive an explanation is the better it is for the person who reads it  :Smile:

----------


## presence1960

> For me it worked out of the box. I only installed yesterday, so I don't think I had to install flash. It may already have been installed.


*Flash is not installed out of the box in Ubuntu!*

----------


## gwm

I had a similar problem. It turned out to be that I was missing the adobe repository in my sources.list file. Here is where I got the fix. *http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1328128*

----------


## EdGy28376

Thank you Philinux- Your solution worked for me. However with Firefox 3.5 the directory you want to place the plugin is is found in /opt/firefox/plugins. You will need to have root priviledges to do copy the plugin over.

----------


## arnab_das

isnt it better to install ubuntu-restircted-extras package as it already has flash in it?

----------


## tance_bt

And i can't install flash player on my new ununtu 9.10. I het this error "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libnss3-dev". :Sad:  :Frown:

----------


## Plasma2k

Hi All,  


> And i can't install flash player on my new ununtu 9.10. I het this error &quot;Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libnss3-dev&quot;.


  I'm having exactly the same error when trying to install the flash player from adobe (package for ubuntu). Strange thing is that when starting the Live-CD the flash player package installation works perfectly without problems.  I found somewhere that it's a question of permissions, so I tried to rise permissions and indeed it started installing additional packages (I guess libnss3-dev + further dependencies), but then installation crashes.  After this the situation is that both package managers crash when trying to run them (one crashes immediately, the other says the cache is corrupt).  As I'm an absolute newbie I guess I wanted to reinstall ubuntu, but now during installation it shows me a crash report (!!).  Is there any (further) specific reason why the installation of the adobe flash player works with the LiveCD while it doesn't with ubuntu 9.10 installed? I wanted to try ubuntu as a replacement for Win, but at the moment it's not making my life easier...  :Sad:    Thanks for any help.  Plasma2k

----------


## muralinux

Hello All,
I faced the same problem after installing Ubuntu-9.10 today. Now I have the solution as follows :

1. Open System > Administration> Software Sources from the menu at the top
2. Click on Other Software and check the two options which are repositories .
This enables adobe flash player .
3. Open synaptic and search for adobe flash player and install it in the usual manner, it works. 

Muralinux

----------


## xrotaryguy

> For 64 bit flash the following is what I do on every machine I use from a clean install. If you've installed 32 bit flash on a 64 bit machine then remove all other instances using synaptic.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 1. get the plug in from adobe. http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html and save to Desktop.
> 
> 2. Right click the archive and choose extract here.
> 
> 3. Open the extracted folder and copy the file libflashplayer.so to ~/.mozilla/plugins
> You will have to first create the plugins folder.
> ...


I did this and it worked. The flash player doesn't really work all that well tough. Flash games don't seem to work at all.

----------


## gordontytler

This also worked for me with a recently installed 9.10




> Hello All,
> I faced the same problem after installing Ubuntu-9.10 today. Now I have the solution as follows :
> 
> 1. Open System > Administration> Software Sources from the menu at the top
> 2. Click on Other Software and check the two options which are repositories .
> This enables adobe flash player .
> 3. Open synaptic and search for adobe flash player and install it in the usual manner, it works. 
> 
> Muralinux

----------


## slakkie

Google Ubuntu flash upgrade and one of the first hits is the page you are looking for:

http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash

and otherwise, my own blog: http://blog.opperschaap.net/2009/11/...lease-upgrade/

----------


## rocketero

> Get the adobe-flashplugin package from http://packages.ubuntu.com (the same as what's in the repositories) and then put it into /var/cache/apt/archives. You should be able to reinstall it now using:'
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install --reinstall adobe-flashplugin
> ```


this suggestion fixed temporarily the issue with not sound in pandora, but just like for 5 minutes, after that I lost sound again.

----------


## CeilingCrash

Having a similar problem, thought I'd share the solution I found.   Upgraded to 9.10, tried to install adobe flash player from adobe site (directed there from youtube, big mistake it seems.)  After that my upgrade manager kept complaining flash package was in a badly inconsistent state, and nothing could clean it (including 'Repair broken packages' in Synaptic/Edit.

I found this which worked (apologies to original author.) : 

sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.prerm
sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq flashplugin-nonfree
sudo dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq flashplugin-nonfree

This finally removed the bad package.  Then from Synaptic I loaded adobe-flashplugin and all was well.

----------


## carsonrose

> This also worked for me with a recently installed 9.10



worked like a charm!!

Thanks :Popcorn:

----------


## fractaltrip

Ok, first post of my life. I had a hard time since I'm a real beginner but I think this could save hazzle to others like me that don't know much. If this was useful, please thank, I'd love to have some first Replies. 

1 Download Flash Player from Adobe http://get.adobe.com/es/flashplayer/    (select tar.gz for Linux)

2 Open a console. Go to the directory where was downloaded 
~$ cd /home/(YOUR USER)/Downloads

3 Copy the file into the correct directory, my file was "flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz"
~$ sudo cp install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/

4 Go to the file's new location
~$ cd /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/

5 Unzip 
~$ sudo gunzip install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz

Restart Firefox and watch!

Thanks,

fractaltrip from Mexico!

----------


## mac9416

Hey, fractaltrip,

Welcome to UbuntuForums, and congrats on your first post!

I have not tried following your instructions, but I would like to offer a suggestion. I think new users will find it easier to use 'cd ~/Downloads' than 'cd /home/(YOUR USER)/Downloads'. Both will have the same effect.

Besides that, it looks great, and hopefully others will find your instructions useful!

----------


## R0manus

> this here has worked for quite a few people...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> $ sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.prerm  # deletes a troublesome config file
> $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure adobe-flashplugin --force  # force-reconfigures adobe-flashplugin
> $ sudo dpkg --purge --force-all adobe-flashplugin  # force-removes adobe-flashplugin
> $ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree  # installs flashplayer the easy way
> ...


worked!!!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Kryzzalid

Hi, I don't have any problem with abode flash player except for myspace. I can't listen to the music because the player doesn't even show up. I have tried most of those proposed solutions but it still the same or it crashes the windows as soon as the player is trying to load. I'm using Xubuntu 9.10 x86-64 and firefox 3.5.8. Any ideas?

----------


## 4ugeistr

> ```
> $ sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.prerm  # Deletes a troublesome config file
> $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure adobe-flashplugin --force  # Force-reconfigures adobe-flashplugin
> $ sudo dpkg --purge --force-all adobe-flashplugin  # Force-removes adobe-flashplugin
> $ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree  # Installs flashplayer the easy way
> ```


Worked like a charm!
Thanks a lot!

----------


## Kryzzalid

I found the solution to the problem :Smile:  I went to medibuntu.org and download/install w64codecs. And now myspace and other websites work great!

----------


## d3j452

I've tried everything on all the pages in this thread and I still can't get
http://www.uclick.com/client/sea/hida
to display the game. So I can't play it.   :Confused: 
The system says that Flashplayer plugin *IS* installed

Does anyone have any luck getting this to display??


tnx, Dave

----------


## Liam1995

> hey i recently downloades ubuntu 9.10 and i have been trying to instal flash player to view sites like youtube.com or simply play flash games but when i try to download the ubuntu flash version it all runs very well until its installing it at a certain point it marks an error and it wont istall any one know how to fix this i really need flash player 
> 
> plzz help
> 
> THx


flash installs fine and works on me, but whenever i want to pause a video, the video stops straight away as normal but the audio carries on for like 1 second after.. can anyone help with this?

----------


## PinchedNerve

Never mind, I figured it out.....

----------

